# Rome Katana vs Burton Vita vs Flux XF



## Hungrytitan (Dec 22, 2014)

I got a pair of Rome 390 bosses last year and they were solid, but didn't fit my Solomon boots as well as my new Ride Capos for this season so I've been loving those and they are lighter than the 390 bosses. What part of your 390 bosses are falling apart? Mine have been bulletproof just a bit heavy and not a perfect fit for my newest boots.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

Hungrytitan said:


> I got a pair of Rome 390 bosses last year and they were solid, but didn't fit my Solomon boots as well as my new Ride Capos for this season so I've been loving those and they are lighter than the 390 bosses. What part of your 390 bosses are falling apart? Mine have been bulletproof just a bit heavy and not a perfect fit for my newest boots.




They are good bindings and I've enjoyed them, but every part that isn't metal on them has been replaced once, and in some cases twice from breakage. I will admit I Broke one highback early on in their life from the chairlift, my mistake of course, I'll never do it again but just looking for a different ride. No issue with that, right?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If it were mine, either Now Drives or Flux XF.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

IMO the new Double Take straps on the Burton bindings are unbeatable. You'll literally NEVER strip a toe again. Also a plus that the vita is a great binding.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

beastcoast said:


> IMO the new Double Take straps on the Burton bindings are unbeatable. You'll literally NEVER strip a toe again. Also a plus that the vita is a great binding.




I actually got a chance to ride the vitas last winter and I enjoyed them over the 390s. Really like the hammock strap and like you said, the ratchets are very good. Showed me just how bad the rome ones are on mine.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When the question is "Flux or...", the answer is Flux.


----------



## Mr. Lebowski (Sep 17, 2015)

linvillegorge said:


> When the question is "Flux or...", the answer is Flux.




Xf or ds though?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Neither, I'd go TM.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll just say, I had a set of the Katanas. I now have a set of Burton Malavita wingbacks. Love these bindings.


----------

